# How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to use two lift out bridges on my Garage layout.

I would like to find a way to secure the rails together that is quick, but has to keep the rails perfectly aligned as the bridges will be 42 inchs above a cement floor.

Yes, I can use rail clamps, but they're not the easiest to install.

Being the track on the tables will not be totally secured, maybe LGB brass track joiners is the best way to go.

Anyone have a better solution?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*

Lift out bridge clamps, made by both Hillman and Split-Jaw. Close in design, I have both, I prefer the Hillman. Work a little better. 

Greg


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*










On our clubs outside layout I made round tapered steel pin. It lines up all directions all the times, this bridge is a lift up on one end hinged on the other. This is the way we get in and out of the layout, so we go in and out many many times per day with no alignment problems. The tracks are seperated about 1/16", we use stranded wire to connect the track powered track on the hinged side. The collar shows a set screw, that is never used. Dennis


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*

Hey Randy, 

Some thoughts here. Why not secure the rail on the shelves, at the track ends where the bridges will meet up to the bridges, - at Your tunnel portals. Allow the rest of the track - hidden - to float. This will let the track expand as needed where you cannot see it! I also would think this approach might be safer - having some track secured, and less prone to being bumped out of place in use. 

A friend uses clamps - but modified them to 'drop' a short section of track down into the fixed sections to allow for a removable track thru a doggy door, when in use. Then he just tightens the set screws for Ops. The clamps are on the fixed sections of track, and the lift out section just lays in place. Remove it and close the door!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*

So Dennis, the rails themselves are not physically attached to each other in any way? 

So I asume the ties are secured to the base and the bridge.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*

Randy,

I have a metal reinforced LGB bridge that drops in the span between my under house layout and outdoor back yard area so that the AC compressor can be accessed for service. 









After the drop-in bridge is set in place (secured at both ends with knobs salvaged from a 6 volt lantern battery), I just slide Aristo's rail joiners across the rail ends to align the rails; no screws are used to fasten them.
I run external wiring to the tracks on both sides of the bridge so I don't rely on electrical continuity with just the joiners having no fastening screws.



















The first part of video below shows a train going over the bridge with no problems.



-Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*

I use the Split Jaw bridge lift out clamps. Work great and I can easily remove my 48 inch section. No hassle with any extra wiring. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*










Mine is decidedly LOW tech, plywood strip with off-set hinges that rests on wood blocks, uses 1/2 x 1/2 strips to secure the rails in place on the other end, power connected via wires underside. I have the special Hillman's but I still have to notch the plywood for clearance.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*

Vic 

If I'm seeing your connection right, you have wood strips along the outside edges of the ties to hold the ties in line, but considering the movement of the rails within the ties, how are you keeping the rails inline?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*

Build 4 V's so two of each are stack able. The point of the upper V must fit in the Vally of the lower V. Mount the lower V on the Train Table. Mount the upper V on the Bridge. They can be made of woodl 
Put the bridge in place. 
In the middle of the bridge mount a expansion track from either Hilllman or Split Jaw. This will allow you to lengthen and shorten the rials as needed. On the train table Mount the standard Aristo rail joiners. 
With the rials on the bridge at their shortest position every thing should clear and the bridge can be removed. Place the tracks with the expansion piece on the the bridge. Lengthen the rails so they mate with the Aristo joiners. Now that everything is in place secure the ties to the bridge. You now should be able to slide/ retract the rails so that the bridge can be removed. 

JJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*

Posted By rlvette on 07 Nov 2012 01:37 PM 
Vic 

If I'm seeing your connection right, you have wood strips along the outside edges of the ties to hold the ties in line, but considering the movement of the rails within the ties, how are you keeping the rails inline? 
I'm using regular LGB sectional track so the rails are very secure in place. You just have to be careful when laying it down for alignment, and I also used screws on the last tie of each section at the gaps on both ends of the lift section and adjacent track, so far no troubles.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*

Randy 
yes neither end of the rail is hooked together to the other side of the on coming rail. Everytime we set this track system up it takes about five minutes to align the tracks at each end, once they are aligned we go through it many many times a day for four days, never needing readjustment, with the tapered round pins it always aligns up both ways. 
Dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*

I just drop my track sections in place with the bridge clamps... 10 seconds. 

Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: How did you secure the rails on your lift out bridge to the rails on the approach?*

I just braised some brass angle stock to each side of the end rail running to the bridge. My bridges just drop in fully aligned. Cheap and simple. I'll try and get a picture up later.
No power leads required as I am all on board Battery.


----------

